# 2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4l non turbo



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What country are you in? I didn't think GM sold a 1.4 non-turbo. A 1.8, yeah.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2019)

I live in Missouri, my father used to work at a Chevy dealership as a service advisor and said to avoid the Cruze turbos. So I got the 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT 1.4l but I’m still wanting to put a turbo kit on it. Just was wondering if anybody knew about the internal motor if it’d hold up?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Gordon said:


> I live in Missouri, my father used to work at a Chevy dealership as a service advisor and said to avoid the Cruze turbos. So I got the 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT 1.4l but I’m still wanting to put a turbo kit on it. Just was wondering if anybody knew about the internal motor if it’d hold up?


Just out of curiosity, what's the 8th character of your VIN?

Doug

.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1.4 is a turbo. Under the heat shield there.










1.8 is a non turbo. Engine looks a bit different...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The L and LS trim level usually has a 1.8 non-turbo. The LT/LT1/LT2/LTZ are all 1.4 turbo.


----------

